# Holy Balls - Utards doing what they do best



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

For those of you trying to pass the time at work on a Friday afternoon, check out this incredible late bull hunt I just found on YouTube that takes place in utah. You know you’re in for a great video when it starts with a disclaimer, passing off all the bad behavior on their dad and his “old timer” ways (even though they are 100% in control of the entire hunt). It has it all. Harassing wildlife, unethical shots, unsafe firearm handling, shooting from a public road, off roading with a truck, colorful language, no hunter orange on the hunter, shooting towards a home/dwelling, etc... Amazing work from start to finish! Enjoy


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

There are no words to describe this... At least those morons left their comments open!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I hope the DWR gets a hold of this. I see at least 2 violations by the shooter and they have video proof.


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

What is it with people filming their violations these days? I watched a video the other day where someone took a dead head they found while shed hunting without following the process. But that was way more palatable than this train wreck. 

Infuriating the lack of respect these clowns have for our wildlife.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Ya, that was different. Did I hear “shoot him in the leg or something”?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Only 2 violations. Maybe you should watch closer. Only illegal thing i can see they didnt do was drink beers.


----------



## cedar (Jul 29, 2013)

That is sad


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

toasty said:


> I hope the DWR gets a hold of this. I see at least 2 violations by the shooter and they have video proof.


They may or may not have had the link sent to them by an anonymous tipster


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm probably older than that "old timer" but that is really hard to watch. They not only don't know how to hunt, they don't know how to shoot.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I thought that is how it's supposed to be done.  
Looks like a great training video to me !! 

On a side note, I don't why you think it's "Utahards".
I have hunted in Southern Utah for almost 50 years. 
We get over run with Vegas and California hunters everywhere.
You wouldn't believe some of the stuff I've seen over the years. 
I even had a guy walk over to me at the gas station and try to buy my deer. 
I had to get adamant with him......he said if he went back to California without a deer, the wife wouldn't let him go anymore. We were up to $200 and his binos.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

3arabians said:


> Ya, that was different. Did I hear “shoot him in the leg or something”?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes you did hear that


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good grief. I see a lot of this during the Wyoming antelope hunt - just sad.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

2full said:


> I thought that is how it's supposed to be done.
> Looks like a great training video to me !!
> 
> On a side note, I don't why you think it's "Utahards".
> ...


I called them utards because with as sheltered as my out of state experiences are compared to many (only hunted Arizona, Montana, wyoming and Texas) I haven’t seen anything even close to this type of behavior anywhere besides utah. And I witness shiz like this every year. Not quite this bad, but pretty big violations. Utah hunters are a different breed compared to anywhere else I’ve been.

edit: turns out at least the one guy is from grand junction colorado. But with as often as it looks like they hunt in utah, that’s close enough to qualify in my book


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm guessing with the lack of orange on the hunter that they were hunting a CWMU


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Critter said:


> I'm guessing with the lack of orange on the hunter that they were hunting a CWMU


Or just the lack of caring. The guy is wearing full orange in the same area at the end of the same video while hunting a cow.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

If this was on a CWMU the owner should have their tags/Cwmu revoked. There is no excuse for this kind of chit.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

MooseMeat said:


> Yes you did hear that


I thought so. Well then, all I can say to them is 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This thread could be as big as the one back in 2008 about the guy that threw cigarettes butts on the ice at Scofield.


----------



## Gledeasy (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow.... that was sad on so many levels. I can't believe they felt emboldened enough to do some of those things; let alone put it on the internet. 

My oldest is currently taking hunter safety and that video was perfect for showing what not to do. There were multiple times I figured someone was going to get hurt.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

MooseMeat said:


> Or just the lack of caring. The guy is wearing full orange in the same area at the end of the same video while hunting a cow.


Unfortunately I think this is the real answer. On my LE bull hunt (late rifle) I swear I and one other local tag holder were the only ones that actually were wearing the proper amount of orange. And I ran into about a dozen tag holders during the hunt (there were only 18 tags IIRC). Brought it up to several of them, just got the shrugs in response.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Not to take this too far off of the subject, until Utah's DWR requires everyone who is taking part in a hunt to wear orange they will continue to wear whatever they want to. Right now the only one that is required to wear it is the hunter. 

I haven't seen it lately since the last bunch of years I have hunted the muzzle loader but I saw a number of people just wearing camo up on the Book Cliffs during a spike hunt but there is usually at least one in the group that has the required orange on.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I am pretty certain they were hunting the same unit as I was last November. The mountains look like the same mountains I was on. I am glad I didn't get shot by these idiots. I sent a link over to a friend who is a DWR officer as well. We'll see where it goes. I left a comment on the video and it was deleted pretty quick. Which is funny considering many others have been left.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

BigT said:


> I am pretty certain they were hunting the same unit as I was last November. The mountains look like the same mountains I was on. I am glad I didn't get shot by these idiots. I sent a link over to a friend who is a DWR officer as well. We'll see where it goes. I left a comment on the video and it was deleted pretty quick. Which is funny considering many others have been left.


Mine got canned immediately also. I was gonna wait a minute for the DWR guys to get a look at it, then I was gonna start trolling him on Facebook with my 7 profiles. I’m 2 days fresh off my last 30 day ban. It’s time I go back to Facebook jail I think. But this time it’ll be much more fun getting there than the last one I think 😎


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Vigilante justice. Gotta love it. Not that they don't deserve a spanking.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

"He's right at 5 something yards." Oh, no need to be too precise. Your bullet isn't dropping too fast at that range.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I love hunting videos!

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Accubond110 (Feb 16, 2019)

**** that was hard to watch!! I can't believe they didn't put one in to finish it off instead of laughing and taking pics. Too bad it didn't have enough life left to gore a couple of the dip $hits..


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

This little mass-produced in Korea gem will get the nod for my spring bear hunt though. I got it throwing bare shafts like darts with a .500 spine gold tip traditional cut to 29 inches, a 20 grain fact weight behind the insert and a 125 grain head. I will be shooting 125 grain 2 blade magnus stingers for a broadhead. Touched up to be hair shaving sharp of course. All up these arrows weigh 425 grains.

View attachment 151280


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

heres the ironic part! The mastermind behind the video is worried about losing his hunting rights to the antis in his home state! You can’t make this **** up! 🤣


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

colorcountrygunner said:


> This little mass-produced in Korea gem will get the nod for my spring bear hunt though. I got it throwing bare shafts like darts with a .500 spine gold tip traditional cut to 29 inches, a 20 grain fact weight behind the insert and a 125 grain head. I will be shooting 125 grain 2 blade magnus stingers for a broadhead. Touched up to be hair shaving sharp of course. All up these arrows weigh 425 grains.
> 
> View attachment 151280


Wrong thread there bud… I think haha either way, good luck on your bear hunt.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

MooseMeat said:


> Wrong thread there bud… I think haha either way, good luck on your bear hunt.


Haha whoops! Thanks!


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Wow. Can’t believe I just watched that after reading how bad it was. 
Think I’ve been trolled.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

That hurt to watch.
How about the guy swinging his rifle through everybody while angrily yanking his sling out of the scrub….no wonder his boys kept asking if the rifle
was loaded.
I will bet a hunnerd dollar bill there has been an accidental firing of that rifle at least once in the past.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

That’s unreal. Almost unbelievable that someone would do this, and then post it for the world to see. I can promise the DWR would like to see this. I was happy to oblige.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Vanilla said:


> That’s unreal. Almost unbelievable that someone would do this, and then post it for the world to see. I can promise the DWR would like to see this. I was happy to oblige.


You make #8 that I’m aware of sending this in to be looked at. I’m sure there’s more! But in the very slim chance if a reward tag is given at the end of this just remember who set you up for success and I at least want an invite for the hunt!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Uhhh yikes……why on earth would you upload this?


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Uhhh yikes……why on earth would you upload this?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

What's sad is stuff like this isn't an isolated or infrequent event. If someone started a thread where we all shared our tard stories from the field I bet it could go for dozens of pages.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I hate to admit it but for a long time my brother had the nickname "artillery captain". He didn't practice during the off season. Ever.

He jokingly said that there was a reason bullets came in a box of 20. 

We hunted private property and there weren't any homes, structures, other hunters, etc. back then to be concerned about.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

MooseMeat said:


> You make #8 that I’m aware of sending this in to be looked at. I’m sure there’s more! But in the very slim chance if a reward tag is given at the end of this just remember who set you up for success and I at least want an invite for the hunt!


I’m not interested in a tag. I like points more than I like hunting. (At least that’s what my draw history suggests!) Think they’ll bump me up two LE elk points instead of a reward tag? Now that would be something…


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I know for a fact that DWR is interested in this as I received word back this morning about it. Hopefully something comes of it with these dudes. Sounds like many have posted this in the poaching tip411.


----------



## Bearbait49 (Jun 16, 2020)

This crap doesn't just happen in Utah believe Me I have hunted in almost every western state and also states like Nebraska Kansas and Iowa and have seen it all. Hunter ethics and safety or should I say lack there of are almost being glamorize these days it's sickening to say the least


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

MooseMeat said:


> heres the ironic part! The mastermind behind the video is worried about losing his hunting rights to the antis in his home state! You can’t make this **** up! 🤣
> View attachment 151281


So these dudes aren't even from Utah then..


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Should make for an easy find for the DWR being that not only did they show their faces all over the video, but posted the name of the hunter along with the dude that posted the video.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Disgusting behavior. I think the DWR could watch you tube hunts and write tickets all day long. Very rarely are the hunters wearing orange while hunting. Most of the hunts I have watched say the unit they are hunting and they are not cwmu hunts. 
The game we hunt deserve better than what we just watched. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’m not even going comment on the illegal behavior in this video, but the dudes are straight up clowns. All of them! The hunter, the guys with him, all of them. Clowns. I’m more fired up over this in the morning than I was while watching it last night.

Hunter whiffs that elk at ~300yards by a solid 2-3 feet and these morons think he’s going to have a chance at 600 yards while the elk is on the run? I don’t know what cartridge he’s shooting, but do you think any of these ball bags know what the drop on even the flattest shooting calibers out there is at 600 yards?

They’re sitting there watching it alive, and do nothing. Then tool bag goes and sits on it and pretends to ride it while the bull is lying there still alive! Did I mention this group is a bunch of clowns?

“Old timer doing old timer things” is how they label it. The old timers I know today and those I grew up around knew muzzle control. This clown? He’s lucky he didn’t kill one of his hunting party.

Just the worst collection of stupidity and clown behavior I’ve ever witnessed in a hunting video. And I haven’t even mentioned the laws broken.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> I’m not even going comment on the illegal behavior in this video, but the dudes are straight up clowns. All of them! The hunter, the guys with him, all of them. Clowns. I’m more fired up over this in the morning than I was while watching it last night.
> 
> Hunter whiffs that elk at ~300yards by a solid 2-3 feet and these morons think he’s going to have a chance at 600 yards while the elk is on the run? I don’t know what cartridge he’s shooting, but do you think any of these ball bags know what the drop on even the flattest shooting calibers out there is at 600 yards?
> 
> ...


I was actually hoping that the bull would of stood up while the clown was both next to it and then I was really rooting for the bull when he sat on it. 

Now that would of been a video worth watching.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

That was painful to watch. I don't know what else to say.


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

Seriously pathetic with no respect to the animal whatsoever. Besides the overall clown show and multiple game law violations, I just don't understand how you can chase a herd of elk down in a truck and feel good about calling that "hunting"🤷‍♂️ If anyone hears back from the DWR on the outcome of this, please share the details.


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

I was going to show my kids the vid for educational purposes but looks like they have taken it down already. Very sad that people call this hunting. I too had forwarded this to DNR. I figure if they got flooded with it they might actually do something about it.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Wire said:


> looks like they have taken it down already.


That call from law enforcement to these clowns was quick! Wheels are in motion.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I’ll add that it’s hard to watch a big bull get treated like a jackrabbit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buck (May 27, 2020)

As some have said, video is already down. Hopefully DWR got what they needed from it already. Anyone get it downloaded by chance?
Looking forward to any updated people get from the DWR…


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

The video is a mess and so are the "hunters". A true statement as to what not to do in the field when it comes to hunting safe and ethical. I in no way condone what took place in the video, or do I agree with the fashion of the "run-N-gun" method that they have perfected. This takes place year after year in the woods and isn't going away. We are swift to place judgment and ridicule. If the DWR has enough evidence to proceed with prosecution (I'm sure the DA will have the final say) we may not hear anything of it for a couple years. I'm glad to see the forum members that have made negative comments about the situation are perfect in all manner of the hunting rules and regulations. I'm sure there are those that have been involved in similar situations. After all, we live in Utah and are "Utards".


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’ve hunted an awful lot in my days on this planet, with a crap ton of different people. I’ve literally never seen such a clown show as this video. So yes, I will judge it without feeling guilty.

These are clowns, not sportsmen.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> The video is a mess and so are the "hunters". A true statement as to what not to do in the field when it comes to hunting safe and ethical. I in no way condone what took place in the video, or do I agree with the fashion of the "run-N-gun" method that they have perfected. This takes place year after year in the woods and isn't going away. We are swift to place judgment and ridicule. If the DWR has enough evidence to proceed with prosecution (I'm sure the DA will have the final say) we may not hear anything of it for a couple years. I'm glad to see the forum members that have made negative comments about the situation are perfect in all manner of the hunting rules and regulations. I'm sure there are those that have been involved in similar situations. After all, we live in Utah and are "Utards".


I don’t think there’s a forum member on here who knows me that would disagree with me saying I’m far from perfect when it comes to being 100% by the books when it came to hunting laws when looking at my past record. However. Never on my worst day would I ever think any of this behavior is ok and I’d call it out every time I see something like this or clowns doing clown chit while hunting. Saying we have all been involved in similar scenarios isn’t a fair statement, because we haven’t. This behavior isn’t ok for anyone at any time to participate in. The lack of orange is what caught my attention. Little did I know that would be the last thing on the list I was mad about by the end of the video.


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

I’m only kind of upset that I missed whatever this was by the time it was taken down. Though I’ll admit I’ve not been the most perfect example of a hunter in some situations, it sounds like this was a showcase of what not to do.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

MooseMeat said:


> I don’t think there’s a forum member on here who knows me that would disagree with me saying I’m far from perfect when it comes to being 100% by the books when it came to hunting laws when looking at my past record. However. Never on my worst day would I ever think any of this behavior is ok and I’d call it out every time I see something like this or clowns doing clown chit while hunting. Saying we have all been involved in similar scenarios isn’t a fair statement, because we haven’t. This behavior isn’t ok for anyone at any time to participate in. The lack of orange is what caught my attention. Little did I know that would be the last thing on the list I was mad about by the end of the video.


Maybe I should have used different wording Moose, my words do sound a little strong. Let me try again....I'm sure everyone of us that has been actively chasing game for many years, has at one point in those years bent the rules or found themselves in a situation that we are not proud of. I'm no Saint and likely never will be. I have done stupid $hit in my younger years of hunting. I had to completely remove myself from the group of guys I hunted with for more than ten years because I realized that I didn't want to take part in their borderline activities, nor did I want to be "tagged" as part of the group. That was a tuff decision to make. Finding a new mountain, learning the area and so on. I became a "solo hunter" until nephews, and my kids became of hunting age.

After seeing that video, I would HOPE that if the dip would have connected with the first shot, that their actions would have been the total opposite. We will never know. Life is full of would of, should of could of I guess.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I am so sad I missed it.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

RandomElk16 said:


> I am so sad I missed it.


I didn't watch the whole thing, but I'll give you a quick rundown of what I did see: Bang! Bang! Bang! Vroooom! Bang! You don't have to lead him so far. Bang! That one was way high. Vrooom! Oh $#@% there he is again! Bang! Bang! He's about out at (_throws out a random as fark guess)_ yards away. Bang! Shoot him in the leg or something.

Someone feel free to fact check me, but I feel like that was a reasonable depiction of the events.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I didn't watch the whole thing, but I'll give you a quick rundown of what I did see: Bang! Bang! Bang! Vroooom! Bang! You don't have to lead him so far. Bang! That one was way high. Vrooom! Oh $#@% there he is again! Bang! Bang! He's about out at (_throws out a random as fark guess)_ yards away. Bang! Shoot him in the leg or something.
> 
> Someone feel free to fact check me, but I feel like that was a reasonable depiction of the events.


You’re missing the elk-not-dead-yet glory photos


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The only thing that was missing was the random 6 pack of beer


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I didn't watch the whole thing, but I'll give you a quick rundown of what I did see: Bang! Bang! Bang! Vroooom! Bang! You don't have to lead him so far. Bang! That one was way high. Vrooom! Oh $#@% there he is again! Bang! Bang! He's about out at (_throws out a random as fark guess)_ yards away. Bang! Shoot him in the leg or something.
> 
> Someone feel free to fact check me, but I feel like that was a reasonable depiction of the events.


You forgot that before the bull died they filmed the “hunter” pretending to ride him like a rodeo bull.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Lol like I said, I didnt watch the whole thing. Sounds like it just got better and better 🤣


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Critter said:


> The only thing that was missing was the random 6 pack of beer


They did have a celebratory cig once they had a few rounds in the bull!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I didn't watch the whole thing, but I'll give you a quick rundown of what I did see: Bang! Bang! Bang! Vroooom! Bang! You don't have to lead him so far. Bang! That one was way high. Vrooom! Oh $#@% there he is again! Bang! Bang! He's about out at (_throws out a random as fark guess)_ yards away. Bang! Shoot him in the leg or something.
> 
> Someone feel free to fact check me, but I feel like that was a reasonable depiction of the events.


You're about 75% shy on the final Bang tally by my count


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Not sure but I think you missed a few oh chits, bangs and vroooms. but never the less you are pretty accurate.


----------



## super chicken (Nov 5, 2014)

MooseMeat said:


> For those of you trying to pass the time at work on a Friday afternoon, check out this incredible late bull hunt I just found on YouTube that takes place in utah. You know you’re in for a great video when it starts with a disclaimer, passing off all the bad behavior on their dad and his “old timer” ways (even though they are 100% in control of the entire hunt). It has it all. Harassing wildlife, unethical shots, unsafe firearm handling, shooting from a public road, off roading with a truck, colorful language, no hunter orange on the hunter, shooting towards a home/dwelling, etc... Amazing work from start to finish! Enjoy


Was Eric Cheeser in It? LMAO


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Oh man I missed the video. Like super chicken I am also wondering if it was a hush video lol.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

ns450f said:


> Oh man I missed the video. Like super chicken I am also wondering if it was a hush video lol.


Nah, it was more like discount Hushin's crackhead cousin


----------

